

Python, Ruby, and Golang: A Command-Line Application Comparison - hit8run
https://realpython.com/blog/python/python-ruby-and-golang-a-command-line-application-comparison

======
hit8run
IMHO: The author neglects the fact how Go shines in the Packaging. It is clear
that ruby and python are nice for scripting but Go also is not too verbose.

